# Yeti coolers.. anyone have one?



## roadkill636 (Apr 2, 2012)

im intrested in other folks opinion on Yeti coolers. Iv had several of the cheep Wally world coolers and such and even the expensive Coelman ones but 2 years ago I droped the bills and bought the 65qt Tundra one for $330. and I absolutly love it and even bought the 25 qt Roadie series for $220 when its just me out and about. Now these coolers are outragiously priced and most wont ever buy one and just stick with the cheep disposable ones. but for thoes of you that enjoy having "the good stuff" these are it. you wont be sorry at all


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2012)

I told Ahab to buy me one. I think they are worth the money. A buddy of mine had his stolen out of his back yard.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 2, 2012)

Jim is sending me one for a full writeup and review for the website.














:lol:


----------



## vahunter (Apr 2, 2012)

I actually won 65 and 20qt Yeti at a ducks unlimited banquet a couple months ago. They are Extremely tough and I love mine!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 2, 2012)

Icey Tec


----------



## kycolonel138th (Apr 2, 2012)

:USA1: They are Great


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2012)

vahunter said:


> I actually won 65 and 20qt Yeti at a ducks unlimited banquet a couple months ago. They are Extremely tough and I love mine!



nice score! =D>


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 3, 2012)

I picked one up last weekend. I wanted a more durable cooler than the cheap ones. 

I filled it up with ice Friday night, added 2 cases of beer and a couple bottles of whiskey for the weekend Saturday morning, opened it upwards of 50 times throughout the 80 degree (or so) day Saturday, and it ended up empty (content wise) by the end of the day. I just kicked it and it has more ice than water still (Tuesday morning).


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2012)

FishinsMyLife said:


> I picked one up last weekend. I wanted a more durable cooler than the cheap ones.
> 
> I filled it up with ice Friday night, added 2 cases of beer and a couple bottles of whiskey for the weekend Saturday morning,



Now it all makes sense! :LOL2: 

I was wondering where you were hiding! We need some loafer reports ASAP!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 3, 2012)

:LOL2: School, a broken motor, and emptying Yetis have kept me busy. I've caught a couple fish and shot a couple turkeys, so I'll be posting some reports soon :mrgreen:


----------



## whistler (Apr 3, 2012)

I look at em! along with another of the higher end brands but I don't think I'll ever be able to lay that kind of money down for one. Not that it wouldn't be nice just can't do it! I wonder how they keep the interior insulation from degrading over time & use thus loosing their insulating qualities?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't fathom laying that much money down for a cooler. Not unless I guided in the Outback or something like that. I have a Coleman 64qt that will keep Ice for 5-7 days in the heat, after 3 or 4 years it's still as good as new.


----------



## vahunter (Apr 3, 2012)

I had a friend say, I can buy a lot of bags of ice for $300! Haha I love mine and I'm now spoiled for life. These coolers are made to stand on too. My igloo im afraid to sit on and I don't even weight 200lbs not to mention theres water between the walls. But it's only worth it if you demand a tuff cooler for needs when igloos, etc don't cut it. I'm just happy my lucky $20 raffle ticket won $600 worth of yetis


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 3, 2012)

i spend a month in the mountains in summer fishing.we have a coleman xtreme for now.its good for about a week of cold. then its time for an ice run. i'm seriously considering a yeti or the hunting one cabelas sells,but i can't recall the name of them.outfitter maybe?


----------



## whistler (Jan 1, 2013)

Shhhh! I'm afraid to say this as someone will want to claim it, but I found one the other day. Driving down the highway and there it was. It's contents were scattered about both sides of the road. That's what gave me a heads up. I could tell or pretty much thought it was a Yeti by the color and the thick wall as it was open. Walked over picked it up, it has some scratches and skin marks. I guess though not to bad for what it went through. Just from where it was at I presume it fell off at about 70 MPH. I didn't mention that the highway was an Interstate. It is a Roadie 20 with the handle that goes over the top. The handle was scratched but it wasn't bent at all. Everything works fine. It's just what I need. Already got the newness off of it from the trip down the highway. Now I can go ahead and throw it in the back of my truck or in my boat and not worry about trying to keep it pristine! :wink: Now if I can find a little larger model for the family get togethers????


----------



## DanMC (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeti is nice but $$$, anyways...a whille back there used to be a comparison from all the major brands and test done by somebody...maybe it's still there if you youtube it ...
Enjoy your new coolers,they will last you a lifetime =D> .
Dan


----------



## JMichael (Jan 2, 2013)

I've got a couple of friends that own them and they both say they'll never buy another one. They've both got the same complaints about them and that is 1, they're heavy, and 2, they can't leave them in the back of their truck or just laying around because they get stolen so quickly. 

For anyone that's interested in them, here is a review of some of the high end coolers that I thought was interesting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-TE4RnqT0U


----------

